# Opinions on Protexin Gut Balancer



## thoroughbred- (15 June 2016)

Hi, has anyone used this and if so what was your experience and opinion?


----------



## Pinkvboots (15 June 2016)

I used it for one of mine when he spent the night at the vet for a lameness issue and he came back in a bit of a state through just the pure stress of it we think, he also had to have box rest which upset his routine and he had the most horrendous loose droppings, my vet recommended it and it sorted him out and was back to normal in about 10 days so I would use it again.

Also a friend of mine has put her horse on it as the guy that rides for her suggested it for him and she says his like a different horse seems much happier all round and is going much better when schooled so she also rates it.


----------



## Tyssandi (15 June 2016)

Yes mine are on it as a friends is and  he has not had a colic bout since being on it and he is a repeater colic horse normally


----------



## BORODIN (16 June 2016)

my friend used to give it to her horse that always seemed to have the squits...
she had fab results with it and i have recommended it to friends before too...


----------



## thoroughbred- (16 June 2016)

Brill thanks guys. There are so many general digestive supplements on the market at the mo...and many seem to have similar ingredients..or some with ingredients that seem unnecessary.

Really looking forward to giving this a go now. Thankyou!


----------



## Fiona (21 June 2016)

I'm interested in this too, for an undrweight small pony who has loose droppings and is a bit girthy...

Is it stocked at feed merchants? 

Fiona


----------



## auntienutnut (21 June 2016)

Im was thinking of trying this although my horses he is not girthy, or loose stools, but is stressy in situations.

I was thinking Protexin or Hack up Pro Biotic ?

If anyone has tried either ?


----------



## Pinkvboots (21 June 2016)

Fiona said:



			I'm interested in this too, for an undrweight small pony who has loose droppings and is a bit girthy...

Is it stocked at feed merchants? 

Fiona
		
Click to expand...

I can get it local to me but I am in the uk you can get it direct from them on line if not.


----------



## Fiona (21 June 2016)

Thanks pinkvboots... 

Fiona


----------



## thoroughbred- (21 June 2016)

I have had to put in a special order as most of our local merchants don't seem to keep it in stock. Was happily surprised with the price though.


----------



## Fiona (21 June 2016)

Thanks.. Did you order it yourself?  

I see you can get it off amazon..

Fiona


----------



## greenhaven (22 June 2016)

I think it's really good stuff. I've had a squit prone pony for years. He was on pink powder for about five years however this winter it just wasn't doing the job. Swapped him to protexin gut balancer and he's pooping proper pellets. The pink powder only kept him clumpy rather than liquid.


----------



## Silmarillion (23 June 2016)

Early days yet, but my mum's sometimes stressy 20yo TB has been colicky on and off this year. He's always been girthy and spooky, and I've often wondered about the state of his gut but he's just got worse this year. Mum was quite worried and staying on colic watch a couple of times a week recently so I ordered some gut balancer. He's been on it a couple of weeks so far and Mum reports him being more chilled out, and (touch wood) not having shown any colicky signs since. She's not ridden recently so can't tell whether his girthiness has improved. Still a bit early to tell, but the gut balancer is the only thing that's changed so I hope it's doing well! So far so good!


----------



## poiuytrewq (26 June 2016)

You can get it on ebay for the same price as in shops and with free postage! 

I rate it. I use it on a shetland with constant squits!


----------



## BethH (27 June 2016)

It great as the bacteria in it help to repopulate the hind gut.  Used it when my horse had a weakened immune system and looked quite poor and it helped perk him up.  I've since recommended it to a number of other people who have had good results with it.  If you call them they are incredibly helpful.  Great product IMHO, my vet suggested it to me.


----------

